# Clive Bates Talks Nicotine, Harm Reduction & Public Health



## Alex (5/4/16)

source: https://vimeo.com/album/3383919/video/161268188

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/4/16)

Well said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (5/4/16)

This is a very good video. Another one for us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (5/4/16)

Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (5/4/16)

Very cool interview, nice to see they are speaking to people who can speak on a level which makes sense and is not half baked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

